# The Flounder King



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

The lure rocks. At 7:15 this evening. Slight breeze. Beautiful evening on the water


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

One mo pic


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

The big one swallowed the lure, I had to cut the line - you can still see my line coming from its mouth. When I set the hook on 'em, *he jumped 2 feet out of the water.* Once I got the slack out of the line and he went to the bottom, my drag started screaming until I got 'em back in control. His size suprised me when I landed it, cuz when he jumped out of the water I didn't think he was that big. I was fishing in about 2.5' of water.


----------

